# Steel shot for squirrels?



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

My dad called me wondering if something has changed in Michigan. In the recent Midwest Outdoors Newspaper they had a guy who had a run in with a CO and they said that he had the right ammo for small game?? What is the rule for small game and what SHOT you have to use, Lead or Steel?? or both?? I tried to look it up in the hunting guide but couldn't find it quickly. Just a friendly discussion with pops.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Lead is fine except for the waterfowl managed areas. At those (7) areas you must use steel for everything.


----------

